

New documentary asks: Why are there so few women in tech? - aceperry
http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/New-documentary-asks-Why-there-are-no-women-in-6222576.php

======
slvv
Previously posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9308074](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9308074)

